# The local deer contest



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Just wondering what you think of this contest that our possie is holding this season, what have we missed. We are each thowing in 20 bucks, we look to have around 15 people in in total, all money paid before the season starts. 10 points per point on a buck, 10 points per inch of spread, 1 point on each pound, all deer are weighed on the same scale. Does and fawns count also but only 1 point per pound. 25/50 extra points for opening day kill. Total points at the end of the season takes the total pot of money. I was thinking we should have added 100 points for a coyote but money is in so rules can not change until next year.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

My concern is the "25/50 extra points for opening day kill" part. What if someone is quick to pull the trigger on something brown or white (like a white t-shirt showing from an unbuttoned shirt) or a "movement shot". I mean, it's all about the points, right? Call me a worry-wart, but things happen!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

What are you thinking Jigging Jim, why would you even suggest that.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

As long as everyone agreed to the rules, everyone should have fun. Lets face it, theres hundreds of ways you could set it up, none would be wrong. Maybe after this year everyone can make suggestions for next year that would make it better. 




Weekender#1 said:


> What are you thinking Jigging Jim, why would you even suggest that.


I agree, that was a rediculous thing to even suggest.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Weekender#1 said:


> What are you thinking Jigging Jim, why would you even suggest that.


Agreed. That is a ridiculous statement and suggestion. I imagine that you know the hunters in your group well enough to know they are safe hunters.

That sounds like an interesting way to add some more excitement to the season. And the point system should encourage your group to fill doe tags as well. The way that system is set up it would make it very difficult to win without filling all of you doe tags...assuming others have filled them. A buck is going to earn in the neighborhood of 100-120 points and a bruiser will not add a whole lot more to the score than a modest size deer. In other words a 100 class 8 point will be somewhere around 95-100 points. A 140 class 8 point would be not much over 100 points. I am not sure if that is the intention or not. I am just running the numbers through my head.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

bkr43050 said:


> Agreed. That is a ridiculous statement and suggestion. I imagine that you know the hunters in your group well enough to know they are safe hunters.
> 
> That sounds like an interesting way to add some more excitement to the season. And the point system should encourage your group to fill doe tags as well. The way that system is set up it would make it very difficult to win without filling all of you doe tags...assuming others have filled them. A buck is going to earn in the neighborhood of 100-120 points and a bruiser will not add a whole lot more to the score than a modest size deer. In other words a 100 class 8 point will be somewhere around 95-100 points. A 140 class 8 point would be not much over 100 points. I am not sure if that is the intention or not. I am just running the numbers through my head.


:F Why is it rediculous? Many people hunt with "safe" hunters that they know - and yet there are "accidental shootings" in many States every year. Statistics show that "experienced" hunters in their 40's have the highest "accidental shooting" rate of all age groups. How many years of hunting experience did they have??? Look up the statistics before you trash me - or would that be "rediculous"? I don't know any of the people in that contest - but people like to "win" - and it is possible that an "accidental shooting" could happen because of carelessness because of that part of the contest. I'm not saying it will - just that there "could be" a problem because of that high point bonus for an opening day kill... That's all I said.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am sorry but I just don't see how a small group of guys tossing in a $20 each increases any risk in the field. And with bowhunters I can't even comprehend how they might be going out throwing arrows in to the brush in hopes of taking an animal. Call me naive but that scenario never crossed my mind. To suggest that a contest is going to increase their risk seems rather off the wall.

I agree that safety should be the most important thing to the hunt but isn't that always the case?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

bkr43050 said:


> I am sorry but I just don't see how a small group of guys tossing in a $20 each increases any risk in the field. And with bowhunters I can't even comprehend how they might be going out throwing arrows in to the brush in hopes of taking an animal. Call me naive but that scenario never crossed my mind. To suggest that a contest is going to increase their risk seems rather off the wall.
> 
> I agree that safety should be the most important thing to the hunt but isn't that always the case?


:F Where in the initial Thread Post is it stated that the Contest is for "Bowhunting"? It doesn't state any certain "Season"... The whole point of my initial post is to express my opinion that the "25/50 extra points for opening day kill" is a bad idea. I never stated that the "complete" Contest idea was wrong and dangerous. The guy is asking all 23,000+ OGF members - not just a few who feel like "bashing" another member's opinion BASED ON ACTUAL STATISTICS created by many State-based (and most-likely Federal-based) PAID employees who's job it is to provide and have published those figures. I'm not making this stuff up guys! AGAIN WITH THE BASHING!!! Is my opinion truly off the wall??? Or are you just being "naive"? (your word - not mine) You also stated "I agree that safety should be the most important thing to the hunt but isn't that always the case?" I don't know, ask the people that got shot - the dead ones won't tell you anything though.... I can see why WE ARE LOSING MEMBERS on this site. I am considering becoming a LURKER again - but I might just AVOID THIS SITE altogether.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Jigging Jim said:


> :F Where in the initial Thread Post is it stated that the Contest is for "Bowhunting"? It doesn't state any certain "Season"... The whole point of my initial post is to express my opinion that the "25/50 extra points for opening day kill" is a bad idea. I never stated that the "complete" Contest idea was wrong and dangerous. The guy is asking all 23,000+ OGF members - not just a few who feel like "bashing" another member's opinion BASED ON ACTUAL STATISTICS created by many State-based (and most-likely Federal-based) PAID employees who's job it is to provide and have published those figures. I'm not making this stuff up guys! AGAIN WITH THE BASHING!!! Is my opinion truly off the wall??? Or are you just being "naive"? (your word - not mine) You also stated "I agree that safety should be the most important thing to the hunt but isn't that always the case?" I don't know, ask the people that got shot - the dead ones won't tell you anything though.... I can see why WE ARE LOSING MEMBERS on this site. I am considering becoming a LURKER again - but I might just AVOID THIS SITE altogether.


Wow, talk about being overdramatic. I have zero idea what actual statistics youre talking about, but Ive decided I dont really care. You made a ridiculous statement based on absolutely nothing. I suspect you didnt meant it the way we read it, but instead clearing it up you come back with jibberish and whining. And to top it off you somehow blame the website and talk about losing members and leaving for good. *Cry me a river*:  Let me be the first to say good bye.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I never read this contest with gun in mind because I am quite sure that most of the guys involved will have some or all of their season's harvest completed before the lead begins to fly. I read the opening day kill to be referring to the entire season, all weapons included. I think I am correct in that assessment but perhaps since I have somewhat of a familiarity with Weekender#1's posting and hunting that may have given me an edge in interpreting that.

I have seen no "bashing" in this thread. There really only seems to be one that is getting defensive of statements being made. I think the purpose of Weekender#1's post was to get feedback on whether their contest point system made sense. Undoubtedly safety should be the main concern when guys take the field but it just was not the topic of discussion.

Weekender#1, good luck on your contest. If you have the chance to do so fill us in on how it goes.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> Wow, talk about being overdramatic. I have zero idea what actual statistics youre talking about, but Ive decided I dont really care. You made a ridiculous statement based on absolutely nothing. I suspect you didnt meant it the way we read it, but instead clearing it up you come back with jibberish and whining. And to top it off you somehow blame the website and talk about losing members and leaving for good. *Cry me a river*:  Let me be the first to say good bye.


In reference to statistics, I am referring to the catagories titled "Mistaken For Game" which is a common catagory listed in various hunting death/injury results. Never said any of those contest members would actually create a problem. Never said that they were unsafe sportsmen and ladies. I will say it again, "I don't like that '25/50 extra points for opening day kill' rule." I think that rule is a bad idea no matter what State or Country that it would be used. It's my opinion - there are many like it - but this one's mine! Over-dramatic? Perhaps... but at least I'm not your Doormat!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

bkr43050 said:


> I never read this contest with gun in mind because I am quite sure that most of the guys involved will have some or all of their season's harvest completed before the lead begins to fly. I read the opening day kill to be referring to the entire season, all weapons included. I think I am correct in that assessment but perhaps since I have somewhat of a familiarity with Weekender#1's posting and hunting that may have given me an edge in interpreting that.
> 
> I have seen no "bashing" in this thread. There really only seems to be one that is getting defensive of statements being made. I think the purpose of Weekender#1's post was to get feedback on whether their contest point system made sense. Undoubtedly safety should be the main concern when guys take the field but it just was not the topic of discussion.
> 
> Weekender#1, good luck on your contest. If you have the chance to do so fill us in on how it goes.


I stand behind my posts on this Thread. BKR, you see things the way you see them - and your opinion is yours - mine is mine.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Jiging Jim come on back down to earth, my group hunts with bows but we will also include the gun season and black powder. I should hope no one gets hurt nor do we shoot wildly at moving brush, what are ya thinking man. Jigging Jim I do not think you hunt at all and that is fine. A deer hunting guy does not let those thoughts enter his mind, but you can never be to careful. 
#1 rule of hunting Know your target and beyond
Just for Information does any one know the approx weight of a dressed Yearling, Doe and decent sized Buck. Hanging weight, I was thinking 70lbs on Yearling, 125 on a 1 1/2 year old doe and up to 200 for a buck. But you have weighed them give it up.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Weekender#1 said:


> Jiging Jim come on back down to earth, my group hunts with bows but we will also include the gun season and black powder. I should hope no one gets hurt nor do we shoot wildly at moving brush, what are ya thinking man. Jigging Jim I do not think you hunt at all and that is fine. A deer hunting guy does not let those thoughts enter his mind, but you can never be to careful.
> #1 rule of hunting Know your target and beyond
> Just for Information does any one know the approx weight of a dressed Yearling, Doe and decent sized Buck. Hanging weight, I was thinking 70lbs on Yearling, 125 on a 1 1/2 year old doe and up to 200 for a buck. But you have weighed them give it up.


You don't know me and yet you make assumptions about my life? I am a Sportsman - same as all of you. Until you actually get to know me, please don't make statements on my character. You all have your views and opinions - and so do I. You asked what "we" (meaning ALL OGF Members) thought about your Contest Point System. I stated what I did not like about the rules of that system. However you interpret that is up to you. I cannot explain my reasoning any better than I already have. Again, I stand behind my posts on this Thread.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

200 lbs.-buck, 120 lbs.-doe, 65lbs-yearling That's my guess.As far as the rest of the question. Sounds like you guys will have a fun contest. Hunters don't throw common sense out the window for a few dollars. That would be plain silly.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Jigging Jim said:


> You don't know me and yet you make assumptions about my life? I am a Sportsman - same as all of you. Until you actually get to know me, please don't make statements on my character. You all have your views and opinions - and so do I. You asked what "we" (meaning ALL OGF Members) thought about your Contest Point System. I stated what I did not like about the rules of that system. However you interpret that is up to you. I cannot explain my reasoning any better than I already have. Again, I stand behind my posts on this Thread.


Let it go man! Christ, you said your piece we get it, you think adding the 25/50 points for an opening day kill is a bad idea enough said. 

I know if I were in this contest and I had money on the line I would be just as aware of making a clean quick kill than I would be if I were just out hunting to put meat in the freezer. Whatever your beef is about the OP should have been addressed via p.m instead of in the open forum.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I stand behind my posts on the Thread... 'nuf said.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

bobk said:


> 200 lbs.-buck, 120 lbs.-doe, 65lbs-yearling That's my guess.As far as the rest of the question. Sounds like you guys will have a fun contest. Hunters don't throw common sense out the window for a few dollars. That would be plain silly.


Having butchered a ton of deer your weights are close but just a little on the heavy side.

If you go by an average weight of the deer here in Ohio the weights are more along the these lines.

1 1/2 to 2 year old bucks usually average around 165 to 180 lbs.
A mature doe 2+ years will average around 100 to 110 lbs.
a healthy yearling will average around 50 to 60 lbs.

I've been butchering deer seasonally since I graduated in 1994 and my weights are based on actual field dressed deer weights from the Eastern counties in Ohio. I use to have a ledger where we actually kept age/weight data for a 3 year period back in the late 90's

I hope this helps a little as the weights I have given were averages, of course there are going to be those Stud Bucks that top 200 lbs and the occasional doe that breaks 120 or 125lbs but for the most part they are close to the weights I provided.

One thing we see a lot is the over estimations on the weights of deer brought in to us. We see a ton of guys who bring in 6 or 8 pointers who swear their deer weigh 250 or 300 lbs only to put them on the scale and barely top 150 lbs. Anyway your weights were pretty close it sounds like you guys have a good grasp on how to judge the weights on your deer you should be good to go. I wish I could have entered this I love losing money lol!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

bkr43050 said:


> And with bowhunters I can't even comprehend how they might be going out throwing arrows in to the brush in hopes of taking an animal. Call me naive but that scenario never crossed my mind.


Not to be part of your arguement but I remember a story a few years ago right here in OH of a father and young son bowhunting. The father had set the young boy up in the edge of an uncut cornfield and he setup not far away on a fence row. Later in the afternoon, the father saw movement in the edge of the cornfield just down from where he sat his boy up so he fired his crossbow into the corn. He shot his little boy in the chest with an arrow and killed him.

Just because someone carries a bow in the woods rather than a gun, dosnt make them a safer hunter. With the explosion of bowhunting popularity over the last several years, theres a whole lot of stupid people in the woods carrying bows as well as guns.

To the OP before he takes offence and get all PO'ed. My statements arent about you or your group. It was a general statement in regards to the general comment about bowhunters being so safe.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

BassBlaster said:


> Not to be part of your arguement but I remember a story a few years ago right here in OH of a father and young son bowhunting. The father had set the young boy up in the edge of an uncut cornfield and he setup not far away on a fence row. Later in the afternoon, the father saw movement in the edge of the cornfield just down from where he sat his boy up so he fired his crossbow into the corn. He shot his little boy in the chest with an arrow and killed him.
> 
> Just because someone carries a bow in the woods rather than a gun, dosnt make them a safer hunter. With the explosion of bowhunting popularity over the last several years, theres a whole lot of stupid people in the woods carrying bows as well as guns.
> 
> To the OP before he takes offence and get all PO'ed. My statements arent about you or your group. It was a general statement in regards to the general comment about bowhunters being so safe.


Okay I follow what you are saying and I do realize that every now and then an incident pops up that amazes us on the carelessness of it. So yes I probably should be called naive in that case.

But I don't feel that throwing a few dollars in a pot changes whether a person hunts safely or recklessly. That is where I was coming from.

I am not trying to solicit a rebuttal from anyone with this. Just acknowledging a point that BassBlaster made.

As far as the deer weights I think SaugeyeSam is right on with his numbers. While I don't make a habit of weighing every field dressed deer I do usually weigh all of the finished boned meat so I am able to use that to compare to weights from ones that I did get field dressed weights on. So from that I can usually get a pretty close idea where they were. Yearlings probably have the greatest range of weights because you can have 2-3 months difference in their age. When they are only 5-6 months old a couple of months can be a huge difference. I have seen yearlings that you could hoist one-handed and probably wouldn't go much over 50# but I have seen some probably over 80#. I would say the majority of the does that we take are a good bit under 120#. Not to say there are not does that big but if you get a doe 120# or more I think most would agree to call it a BIG doe. Likewise a 200# buck will really get your attention as well. Most that I have cut up were probably right with Sam's numbers. Keep in mind that if you get one before November you will benefit from a fair amount of extra weight given that they have not yet run themselves ragged. Yet another reason to stick that buck opening day.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;ve been weighing most of my deer the last few years. All normal size adult does have weighed right around 100 lbs. I killed what looked like a giant doe last year that weighed 110. She looked considerably larger than any doe I&#8217;ve killed in years, but the actual weight wasn&#8217;t that different than others. A true 200 lb dressed buck is a pig of a deer. In fact, the largest buck I&#8217;ve weighed so far was 175 and he was well built. The vast majority of them have been 150-160 lbs. These are bucks 3.5 years old or older, killed after the first week of Nov. Obviously younger deer will be smaller. Area plays a large part in body size. I can&#8217;t look out any window in my house without seeing an ag field so there&#8217;s more than enough food. But, deer densities are fairly high and I believe that plays a roll.


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

Weekender#1....nice contest. Be ready for a lot of debate though. We have been running a contest for years and it got out of hand with various scenarios that will eventually come up. Last year we dumbed it way down...now our contest is weight of heaviest 2 does plus B&C buck score (plus 25). 

Some eventual "arguments" you may have in your group:
- what if someone shoots 2 does and someone else shoots 6....the person with 6 will always win even though the person with 2 may have had a great year and didn't want to shoot more then 2
- what constitutes a "point"....more then 1 inch, any point you can hang a ring on, or anything coming off the main beam
- how do you calculate spread if someone shoots a buck with only one antler
- what if someone shoots a non-typical 15 pt with small headgear....is that better then a beastly 8-pt....but the 15 pt would probably score more

Just a heads up....with that many people in the contest, there are bound to be some disagreements. 

Good luck...it is a lot of fun being in a contest where you always want updates on how everyone is doing.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

i will agree with magis on weights of deer for the most part. 2 mature does last year field dressed out at 110lbs and most does will be + or - 10 pounds of that number. yearlings seem to flutuate a lot more, as they are still growing throughout the season, and depends if it's a button buck or doe as well. bucks also tend to fluctate as they lose weight during the rut. but in general a buck that is 3.5 should be somewhere between 160-180. i have only killed one buck that field dressed more than 200, and he was old.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

gainer888 said:


> Weekender#1....nice contest. Be ready for a lot of debate though. We have been running a contest for years and it got out of hand with various scenarios that will eventually come up. Last year we dumbed it way down...now our contest is weight of heaviest 2 does plus B&C buck score (plus 25).
> 
> Some eventual "arguments" you may have in your group:
> - what if someone shoots 2 does and someone else shoots 6....the person with 6 will always win even though the person with 2 may have had a great year and didn't want to shoot more then 2
> ...


Interesting points!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I dug out our ledger from 1998 and looked at the weights of all the deer we weighted for that year. We weighed in 843 deer from opening day of deer season to the last day of the gun season. We had 9 does that weighed over 110 lbs just 9 out of 613 does (and this includes antlerless bucks) of those 9 that went over 110 lbs we had three that topped 120 lbs. One at 121 one at 124 and a really big one that weighed 132 lbs that was shot in Carroll county. 

Of the 230 bucks we weighed we had 70 that weighed 180 lbs or more of those 70 that went more than 180 lbs 29 weighed 200 pounds or more. The heaviest buck we weighed that year was a 238 lb 11 point the next heaviest was a 218 lb 9 point that I shot in Tuscarawrus county.

To this day that 9 point is the biggest (by weight) deer that I have ever killed. As stated above Agricultural areas will usually hold heavier deer. And with the yearlings it certainly does depend on when the doe was bred. If she wasn't bred until later in the rut those yearlings will usually be much lighter in weight. I have a picture of that 238 lb 11 point somewhere as soon as I find it I will post it here. It was by far the biggest bodied deer I have ever seen.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

This is the biggest 11pt. I have ever seen. Came in at 236lbs.The thing was a horse.Got it on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Well I thank you for your help on this little contest. We purposely kept it small to keep only people we all know, lets have a gentlemans contest. I don't need stinking rules cause we will not cheat, strange huh. 
One of the issues solved is the whole state is open to hunting, hunt legal and they all count, yea a guy that shoots only a big buck is a looser, this year. 

As far as points counted we looked over many racks and they all have nubs and something. So the decision is how many points did the check in station mark it down as.
A half rack has no spread.
And yes a 15 point basket Vs a huge 8 Point will get more points but that is how it is set up. 
This was designed as we really have more hunting ground than we can hunt properly, each of our farmers have asked that we take our limits from their farm, so more deer need to be harvested. 
This will somewhat keep us from shooting yearlings as the weight. 
Now me I will probably kill a couple of deer this year, the younger studs will do better. My $20 bucks invested was more of ticket to watch this go down. And keep the hunters out in the woods.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

If someone will let me send them a pic of a buck my friend shot I can show u one that weighed in at like 306 lbs before being dressed out....had 51lbs of guts. thing was a true MONSTER. shot off of airport property. Its only a pic of shoulders up but u can tell thing is huge, and only an 8 point!


----------



## KevinStanowick Outdoors (Aug 5, 2010)

It was a simple, realistic, and common thought/suggestion from a clearly educated man. A suggestion that of which helps keep hunters, such as you and me hunting. Without openly expressing safety concerns, hunters are automatically considered unsafe through the commoners eye. I don't know "Jigging Jim" and he doesn't know you. So take a break from blowing your whistle about someone simply suggesting safety and just listen to the opinion of another outdoorsman...whether you agree with it or not. Someone trying to keep hunters' image, and hunters rights safe. I'm glad to hear that some of you think the opinion was rediculous. Obviously, because you know that you are safe. However, keep in mind that unfortunately you can't assusme your neighbor is. 

Good luck with the contest. I actually thought it was a good idea too. I think it would be a good way to keep up the excitement throughout the season.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I am rocking now, stuck this 11 pt last evening, weighed 208 lbs dressed. The doe next to him is 1 1/2 year old weighing at 96 Lbs. My son took that one last night also, same farm we never saw each others animals. Hancock County, OH. I now have 471 points, my son with 96 pts no other deer this weekend. It is going to be a long season though.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Good job.....looks like a god shooter....I cant believe u released the arrow on horns so early....but on a good deer is understandable! Great job again


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Weekender#1 said:


> I am rocking now, stuck this 11 pt last evening, weighed 208 lbs dressed. The doe next to him is 1 1/2 year old weighing at 96 Lbs. My son took that one last night also, same farm we never saw each others animals. Hancock County, OH. I now have 471 points, my son with 96 pts no other deer this weekend. It is going to be a long season though.


Nice deer! Congratulations Weekender #1


----------



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice deer weekender #1 and good luck on the contest.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks to all, he is at the taxidermist now and the meat is in the locker. I waited a year for a chance to hunt again, the last 4 years I have taken my buck in the first week, now I can play around go hunting, maybe, does yea I will get after them. It is salmon time and just about Grouse/woodcock time also. A ruff score on the buck is 135, my biggest deer ever. He is about to be in the sneak mode the rest of eternity.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks like you and your son had a great day. High fives all around..Good job!!


----------



## GotSpaceOnMyWall4U (Oct 6, 2010)

Jiggin' Jim,

This is what you run into when you throw competition, very little bit of money, and a lot of EGO into the mix. I def respect what you are trying to do i'd join(and just joined the crowd here on OGF) but im not in the area and not big on the MAN BITCHIN'. 
I speak from experience with bass fishing tournies, and I don't do it anymore. Goodluck with what your doing but wouldn't want your headache. For all the haters and "i read into everythings" Just be safe and hunt (safely)!!!!!


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

I don't know about you guys but if I were in a contest where I got 25/50 points for an opening day kill, I would go into the woods arrows flying!!! IF ITS BROWN ITS DOWN!!!! WACK EM AND STACK EM!!!! I mean holy hell 25 extra points!! WOO HOOO Thats gunna win me my tournament!!!!!!!!! Give me a break, the OP already has 471 points. How many points are these guys going to rack up by the end of the season? 850? 1000? It seems to me that 25 bonus points is just a meager "congrats on opening day" bonus. I mean 25 points hardly seems enough to completely change the outcome of the event, let alone cause carelessness, irresponsibility and recklessness in the woods. Hell someone could get 25 points on one main beam. If this incentive would cause safety issues, basically because of time restraints, then by that logic the last day of gun season, black powder, or archery would do the same. A bunch of hunters in the woods shooting anything that moves to fill their tag before the end of the season. Just because there's an incentive to get one quick, doesn't mean that someone would haphazardly fling arrows into the woods. I'd be willing to bet, that anyone passionate enough about hunting, that spends free time on their computer to talk about hunting/fishing with other like minded individuals, would participate in this contest without using the same hunting rules, and precautions that they would under any normal hunting conditions. I could see some concern if he were offering 500, or 600 points, but thats not the case. They have set up what seems to be a fair, fun, enjoyable contest. He is just trying to get our opinions on a great idea. A good sporting idea that makes our favorite time of the year that much more enjoyable. Good luck to you guys and have a good contest


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

GotSpaceOnMyWall4U said:


> Jiggin' Jim,
> 
> This is what you run into when you throw competition, very little bit of money, and a lot of EGO into the mix. I def respect what you are trying to do i'd join(and just joined the crowd here on OGF) but im not in the area and not big on the MAN BITCHIN'.
> I speak from experience with bass fishing tournies, and I don't do it anymore. Goodluck with what your doing but wouldn't want your headache. For all the haters and "i read into everythings" Just be safe and hunt (safely)!!!!!


What can I say? I have a lot of balls. Too bad I never learned to juggle!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Stripers4Life said:


> I don't know about you guys but if I were in a contest where I got 25/50 points for an opening day kill, I would go into the woods arrows flying!!! IF ITS BROWN ITS DOWN!!!! WACK EM AND STACK EM!!!! I mean holy hell 25 extra points!! WOO HOOO Thats gunna win me my tournament!!!!!!!!! Give me a break, the OP already has 471 points. How many points are these guys going to rack up by the end of the season? 850? 1000? It seems to me that 25 bonus points is just a meager "congrats on opening day" bonus. I mean 25 points hardly seems enough to completely change the outcome of the event, let alone cause carelessness, irresponsibility and recklessness in the woods. Hell someone could get 25 points on one main beam. If this incentive would cause safety issues, basically because of time restraints, then by that logic the last day of gun season, black powder, or archery would do the same. A bunch of hunters in the woods shooting anything that moves to fill their tag before the end of the season. Just because there's an incentive to get one quick, doesn't mean that someone would haphazardly fling arrows into the woods. I'd be willing to bet, that anyone passionate enough about hunting, that spends free time on their computer to talk about hunting/fishing with other like minded individuals, would participate in this contest without using the same hunting rules, and precautions that they would under any normal hunting conditions. I could see some concern if he were offering 500, or 600 points, but thats not the case. They have set up what seems to be a fair, fun, enjoyable contest. He is just trying to get our opinions on a great idea. A good sporting idea that makes our favorite time of the year that much more enjoyable. Good luck to you guys and have a good contest


In a perfect world.... but this isn't a perfect world - is it?


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

At my local check in station there holding a similar contest for the largest buck and the whole point system and everything before the season there were 600 dollars at 30 dollars a person. I started thinking that a man would do just about anything to get 600 dollars and figured it would just be a waste of my money, poaching is heavy in the area and it would just be a waste of money.Just my own opinion


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Just to let you know how we are doing on the contest. The top 3 point totals are 471 for a 11 point weighing 206 lbs, 425 for a 8 point weighing 216 lbs and 383 for a 8 point weighing 148 lbs, we have a total of 7 deer taken so far, 4 bucks and 3 does. No deer were shot on opening day nor were any wild shots taken at moving brush or flying birds. I did fall down in a ditch but did not have a bow to shoot at anything while going down.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Weekender#1 said:


> Just to let you know how we are doing on the contest. The top 3 point totals are 471 for a 11 point weighing 206 lbs, 425 for a 8 point weighing 216 lbs and 383 for a 8 point weighing 148 lbs, we have a total of 7 deer taken so far, 4 bucks and 3 does. No deer were shot on opening day nor were any wild shots taken at moving brush or flying birds. I did fall down in a ditch but did not have a bow to shoot at anything while going down.


It no doubt would have been a "snap shot" if you did have your bow.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

it would have been snappy, bout fricken killed myself. But no deer or movement in the rock filled ditch.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Weekender#1 said:


> it would have been snappy, bout fricken killed myself. But no deer or movement in the rock filled ditch.


Wow! Talk about desperation. You resorted to driving the ditches on opening day to score some points?  

I think with the weather forecast showing some cooler weather you guys may be tallying some points in the next few days. Good luck to you!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Nope I did not mean on opening day, I fell in the ditch this past Sunday morning while blood trailing a deer for another hunter that shot on on Saturday night, we looked then but gave it up and came back Sunday. I crossed the ditch in the midnight sun with no problem, I go out in daylight and bout cause myself some serious injury. But no ones fault but my own I am getting old, 55 now.


----------

